# Database Program - Terminal Based



## Damonc (May 9, 2001)

Hi,
Can anyone point me to a database program that runs in terminal? - or even tell me if there is such a thing - Basically what im looking for is filemaker only without the GUI lol..


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You can use MacPorts to install MySQL.

http://2tbsp.com/content/install_and_configure_mysql_5_macports


----------



## Damonc (May 9, 2001)

Not exactly what im after...

more along the lines of say Dbase for DOS but in terminal..

DBASE:


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Damonw said:


> Not exactly what im after...
> 
> more along the lines of say Dbase for DOS but in terminal..


Since Mac OS and OS X never have been command line based I don't think you'll find anything like that.

Your best bet would just to run DBase in VirtualBox, VMware Fusion, Parallels, or under WINE/Crossover.


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

Well, OS X is Unix based, so there should be plenty of Unix programs that would meet your needs.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

exegete said:


> Well, OS X is Unix based, so there should be plenty of Unix programs that would meet your needs.


Like?


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

For a start, perhaps look at DB Forums. You can find discussions about the software as well as recommendations.


----------

